# Software update



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I have 3 Romeos, 2 are running the latest software 21.10.2.v13-846-6-846. But one that has been online the longest is running the old software 20.7.4d.RC13-846-846-6-846.
Last night I forced a login and it did d/l a large file. Then a restart, but the software is still the old version. How can I get the latest?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Both of these are the latest.

v20 is TE3
V21 is TE4/Hydra, adds voice remote feature. To get v20 -> v21, you need to go to apps / The new Experience.
For v21 ->v20, you have to do a reset using a hidden sequence. Which would lose everything already set/recorded.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I guess you mean to go back its a secret sequence.
Thank you


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its more of a hidden undocumented sequence, than a secret.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Understand, there have been a lot of them in the past. I finally got the newest software to load.
Thanks


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anyone recently replaced a Roamio hard drive and then been able to update to TE4? I've detailed my ongoing issue in another thread but thought I'd ask in this one if anyone has been successful in doing the update. Just trying to see if it's my unit at fault or a similar recent problem with updating older minis.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lillevig said:


> Has anyone recently replaced a Roamio hard drive and then been able to update to TE4? I've detailed my ongoing issue in another thread but thought I'd ask in this one if anyone has been successful in doing the update. Just trying to see if it's my unit at fault or a similar recent problem with updating older minis.


About a year ago I put a drive in a Roamio. The "get new experience" app was missing. After countless wasted attempts I got the VOX remote and hit the voice button. Then it asked me to update. I did. My A95 Mini was already at TE4.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> About a year ago I put a drive in a Roamio. The "get new experience" app was missing. After countless wasted attempts I got the VOX remote and hit the voice button. Then it asked me to update. I did. My A95 Mini was already at TE4.


Thanks, Joe. I'm looking for a more recent attempt. My Roamio has the upgrade app but that only seems to download the Guide info. I plugged in a USB dongle and tried the VOX remote method - same results. I went through the upgrade issue with my A93 mini but it actually failed (blue dog screen) until they fixed the problem. The Roamio goes through the motions with no failure indication but never downloads the SW update. Does someone from TiVo still monitor this forum?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lillevig said:


> Does someone from TiVo still monitor this forum?


To the best of my knowledge: no. I use Twitter when I want to get support.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lillevig said:


> Thanks, Joe. I'm looking for a more recent attempt. My Roamio has the upgrade app but that only seems to download the Guide info. I plugged in a USB dongle and tried the VOX remote method - same results. I went through the upgrade issue with my A93 mini but it actually failed (blue dog screen) until they fixed the problem. The Roamio goes through the motions with no failure indication but never downloads the SW update. Does someone from TiVo still monitor this forum?


That is the process used to get the update. After triggering the upgrade, you will be taken to an SDUI "Connection progress" screen. If, at the end, the bottom does not say "Pending Restart", it's not fetching the update correctly.

You may need to call TiVo with your TSN and see if they can push it.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

lhvetinari said:


> That is the process used to get the update. After triggering the upgrade, you will be taken to an SDUI "Connection progress" screen. If, at the end, the bottom does not say "Pending Restart", it's not fetching the update correctly.
> 
> You may need to call TiVo with your TSN and see if they can push it.


Yeah, I went through a successful upgrade procedure on my old mini. I guess calling TiVo is the last resort because the online problem logging process is half past worthless.


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

Did anyone have luck getting it to update to te4. I have tried many times on my roamio plus and each time I select it to update to hydra it quickly changes to the regular guide update screens and never downloads te4


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Nope, still stuck on the factory version of TE3. Won't even update that. Tried three different drives. Haven't contacted support lately since it's not my primary box.


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

I contacted support and they were of no help to me. Seems that's about normal when calling them.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

porkenstein said:


> I contacted support and they were of no help to me. Seems that's about normal when calling them.


If you are still pursuing this problem I wonder if contacting TiVo and requesting a different TSN for the box would do the trick. I thought that there used to be that option but I'm not sure if it is still available.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lillevig said:


> If you are still pursuing this problem I wonder if contacting TiVo and requesting a different TSN for the box would do the trick. I thought that there used to be that option but I'm not sure if it is still available.


You can't change a TSN, it's burned into the system


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

One thing that can be tried is to clone a drive from a TE4 Roamio (or use MFSTools to copy a TE4 Roamio drive) to a drive to be used in the stubborn TE3 Roamio. It may force an update, reformat the drive to TE3 format, or just complain that the TSN's don't match.


----------

